# jordan of the islands



## gunsmoke (Jan 21, 2015)

Has anyone grown/smoked GodBud? What does it taste like? Any idea what the genetics are?
   I' heard jordans are a good company and you can buy directly from them.
  Thanks for any help!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2015)

I have tried the God's OG Kush, but not the straight God Bud.  It was quite good, but not outstanding.  You can also get his gear through Hemp Depot--which is where I have purchased his gear in the past.

Give it a go!  His seeds are reasonably priced.


----------



## gunsmoke (Jan 21, 2015)

GodBud is a mysterious strain. I cant find anything about the the straight strain other than Jordan's and seedfinder description . One of the strongest in the world supposedly.
My kind of pot!
I want to know what it tastes/smells like. Usually I avoid skunk strains plus I love studying strain info etc.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2015)

LOL--not the strongest in the world...lots of strains make that claim.  But it is most likely good bud.  The God's OG grew short and stout.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 24, 2015)

I read alot of stuff about Jordans seeds being pretty unreliable, i kind of ignored it and bought 2 packs of his  Gods Bud x Blue Cheese, of the 12 seeds 9 died before shedding their shells and the other 3 were male, so it was pretty disappointing.

I am interested in his stuff still though.


----------



## gunsmoke (Jan 25, 2015)

On the Vancouver seedbank second website they have a lot of jordons seeds - more than I have seen elsewhere. It says there Godbud. Is purple skunk.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2015)

Hemp Depot (Ontario) also has a lot of Jordan of the Island strains.


----------

